# Not Moving-- AT ALL. & very cold! Help!



## colourmecraazyy (Jan 28, 2012)

My hedgie, Willow, was acting strange these past few days. She was rarely eating-- only one or two megaworms-- and barely moving. She was returned by a former owner because he was not allowed to take her to his college. She seemed fine for the first few months, being all excited to be in a new place, loving her toys, and such. But when I picked her up yesterday, she didn't curl into a ball as she usually does, she barely even moved. I fed her her food, but she only took a bite and spit it out. I put her in her cage with some dry food in her bowl and left her for the night. I just checked in on her a few moments ago and she hadn't moved. She's barely breathing and when I picked her up, she was freezing. She didn't even uncurl from her sleeping position. I don't know what to do. I'm planning on taking her to an exotic vet tomorrow, but I'm so scared. Can someone please tell me what to do? I set the temperature higher than it normally is in the room, but not too high. I'm so scared, please help!!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

What is the temperature in the room/cage? It should be 75+
You need to try to warm her up, she is likely attempting to hibernate. Get a warm fleece blanket and a heating pad if you have one. Sit with her and try to get her to warm up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

you can also try and put her against your skin under your shirt to warm her up some if you dont have a heating pad


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It does sound like a hibernation attempt, make sure you warm her up slowly, to fast and she can go into shock. Don't put her in warm water (some people have been known to do this) Just keep her against Your body under your shirt and you can also put her on a wrapped heating pad set on low. If she doesn't start to respond within an hour she needs to see a vet.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you have any separate heating element for the hedgehog, or just room temperature? If there's a draft or the AC is on, that could cause some major temperature drops.


----------



## colourmecraazyy (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help, guys. But, unfortunately, I tried all those things and she passed away this morning. It's been really tough and I miss her a lot--too much to describe, but I appreciate your attempt to help save her. She was amazing, and the time we spent together always cheered me up, but it's over now, and it's going to be so hard. So.. thanks again


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Willow, you loved her so much. Its always too soon when a beloved hedgie passes. You tried your best, and thats all she could have asked for. Keep her in your memories, and she will be in your heart forever </3


----------

